# Stoccarda



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

(ANSA) - BERLINO, 11 MAR - Sono 16 i morti, compreso il killer, dell'attacco ad una scuola vicino a Stoccarda, in Germania. Tra le vittime della strage alla scuola di Winnenden 9 sono studenti e 3 professori. Un'altra persona e' stata uccisa dal killer durante la fuga. Nello scontro a fuoco con la polizia, in cui e' rimasto ucciso il giovane autore della strage, sono morti altri 2 passanti. Due gli agenti feriti. Il governo tedesco si e' detto profondamente scioccato.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

quanti cazzo di fuori di cranio


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

16 morti, cavolo sono tantissimi. che tristezza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 16 morti, cavolo sono tantissimi. che tristezza


non che se fosse stato uno ci sarebbe stato da rallegrarsi eh


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

A me queste cose spaventano da morire!

Mi chiedo come casso sia possibile che nessuno abbia _notato_ ila pazzia di questo ragazzo! 

Peggio ancora come casso e' possibile che avesse un'arma!


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non che se fosse stato uno ci sarebbe stato da rallegrarsi eh


 
no, assolutamente. mi ha colpito il numero


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

a me ha sconvolto la storia del tipo di ieri a torino.
è sceso in strada con un coltello e ha ammazzo un tipo di 42 anni e ferito gravemente la figlia.
la vita è solo questione di culo


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me ha sconvolto la storia del tipo di ieri a torino.
> è sceso in strada con un coltello e ha ammazzo un tipo di 42 anni e ferito gravemente la figlia.
> la vita è solo questione di culo


purtroppo è vero


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Marzo 2009)

pensavo che queste azioni fossero un copyright made in Usa


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me ha sconvolto la storia del tipo di ieri a torino.
> è sceso in strada con un coltello e ha ammazzo un tipo di 42 anni e ferito gravemente la figlia.
> la vita è solo questione di culo


 a me ha anche sconvolto il fatto che questo qua era gia in cura psichiatrica e aveva  diverse denuncie a carico....ma nonostante cio girava libero come se niente fosse


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me ha anche sconvolto il fatto che questo qua era gia in cura psichiatrica e aveva diverse denuncie a carico....ma nonostante cio girava libero come se niente fosse


testa di cazzo.
gli avevano pure sequestrato già un coltellaccio con il quale girava


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> testa di cazzo.
> gli avevano pure sequestrato già un coltellaccio con il quale girava


 piu che TdC 
direi pazzo che andava legato


----------



## Old reale (11 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pensavo che queste azioni fossero un copyright made in Usa


 le esportano come la democrazia...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Marzo 2009)

Non avete idea di quante persone psicopatiche seppur riconosciute come tali non sono affatto curate o tenute sotto controllo dai servizi sociali....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Ho sentito per radio che in casa aveva 18 armi "regolarmente denunciate" ...anche la famiglia deve essere ben "particolare".
Uno psicologo ha commentato che è unproblema di video game 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma che cavolo c'entrano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non avete idea di quante persone psicopatiche seppur riconosciute come tali non sono affatto curate o tenute sotto controllo dai servizi sociali....


 Ma quante sono anche quelle sotto controllo o che non sono riconosciute come disturbate... non si può prevedere cosa può fare qualunque persona.
Siamo proprio in un forum dove tanti hanno avuto la prova che le persone non si conoscono mai abbastanza.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sentito per radio che in casa aveva 18 armi "regolarmente denunciate" ...anche la famiglia deve essere ben "particolare".
> Uno psicologo ha commentato che è unproblema di video game
> 
> 
> ...


Credo imputino al ripetere ossessivamente videogame violenti il perdere il senso della realtà e il conseguente agire come in trance quasi all'interno per loro del videogame stesso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il non riuscir più a distinguere il virtuale dal reale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo imputino al ripetere ossessivamente videogame violenti il perdere il senso della realtà e il conseguente agire come in trance quasi all'interno per loro del videogame stesso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibile a otto anni per chi è già disturbato.
Chi si fa allontanare dalla realtà da un videogame è già lontano in partenza.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Possibile a otto anni per chi è già disturbato.
> Chi si fa allontanare dalla realtà da un videogame è già lontano in partenza.



Quoto!

Ho giocato con molti video games molto violenti... non m'e' mai calato in mente di confondere realta' con gioco.

Detesto quando si fanno ricadere le colpe di n *fallimento del sistema* su un gioco... quel ragazzo possedeva n arsenale controllare se aveva la capa funzionante era il minimo che potessere fare


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sentito per radio che in casa aveva 18 armi "regolarmente denunciate" ...anche la famiglia deve essere ben "particolare".
> Uno psicologo ha commentato che è unproblema di video game
> 
> 
> ...


 non so se possa c'entrare un videogame o meno
quello che posso dire e' che ce ne sono a iosa di videogiochi assai violenti e diseducativi regolarmente sul mercato
tipo investi con la macchina piu persone possibili o uccidi piu che puoi


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2009)

*...........*

Mi trovo d'accordo con Persa, ma credo che alla base di queste problematiche ci sia una forma di disinteresse voluto da parte delle famiglie che NON accettano di vedere oltre certi atteggiamenti di persone che comunque lanciano messaggi di disturbi comportamentali e perfino mentali.
Avere un'armeria in casa presuppone che ci si sinceri non sia raggiungibile dai figli! 
Spesso i comportamenti disturbati vengono visti in famiglia come "momenti che passeranno"... sono troppo pochi i genitori o i parenti che vedono la gravità di certi atteggiamenti e l'irrealtà di visuale dei loro cari.
Il virtuale, come tutte le cose é uno strumento... una mente stabile e consapevole lo usa, chi ha problemi ne abusa, esattamente come per le pistole. 
Se é vero che la facilità di rapporto, di comunicazione, di interazione anche ludica che permette il virtuale é esponenziale, é anche vero che dove ci sono tare e problemi irrisolti, là sta il problema!  Tutti abbiamo un coltello da cucina in casa, ma a quanti viene in mente di metterselo in tasca perché non si sa mai?...tutti usiamo la rete... ma a quanti viene in mente di contattare bambini, di truffare persone o di usare questo mezzo per supplire a questioni irrisolte proprie?
La domanda circa quel ragazzo é: dove erano i genitori, dove erano le strutture scolastiche che potevano capire il suo disagio mentale, dove erano coloro che avevano avuto avvisaglie del comportamento disturbato di questo ragazzo??? Nessuno, proprio nessuno aveva avuto un dubbio????
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo con Persa, ma credo che alla base di queste problematiche ci sia una forma di disinteresse voluto da parte delle famiglie che NON accettano di vedere oltre certi atteggiamenti di persone che comunque lanciano messaggi di disturbi comportamentali e perfino mentali.
> Avere un'armeria in casa presuppone che ci si sinceri non sia raggiungibile dai figli!
> Spesso i comportamenti disturbati vengono visti in famiglia come "momenti che passeranno"... sono troppo pochi i genitori o i parenti che vedono la gravità di certi atteggiamenti e l'irrealtà di visuale dei loro cari.
> Il virtuale, come tutte le cose é uno strumento... una mente stabile e consapevole lo usa, chi ha problemi ne abusa, esattamente come per le pistole.
> ...


Magari la scuola avrà avuto ben più di dubbi ...ma (se è come in Italia) avrà potuto solo suggerire interventi che la famiglia non avrà voluto attuare.
Poi, anche dopo una tragedia del genere, non può certo rilasciare dichiarazioni ai giornalisti.

Io ho avuto alunni che hanno avuto, poi, problemi grossi di cui c'erano state avvisaglie già da bambini. Ma se fossero venuti a intervistarmi non avrei certo rivelato ai giornalisti cose riservate.


----------

